# Finally...



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Couple of hours before Sunset on Thursday...Red fish just under 27 inches & 8 pounds; Pompano was 18 inches and close to 4 pounds. Both on shrimp. Caught the Pomp on a Quantum Smoke 30 I'm trying for a super light weight reel for my wife and son. Great drag system! Had it mounted on a Tommy Farmer Carolina Cast Pro 12 footer. Super light and definitely will reach out and touch someone.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

both sweet fish! probably the nicest pomp ive seen this year!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Good to see that! Pompano joe when u start posting it means its time to go!! :thumbup:Good job man!!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Bro'. Just about forgot what a decent Pompano looked like. The week of Thanksgiving has always been my best week for Pompano in the fall. Get out there!


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

I will be out all weekend!


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice catch Joe!!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice catch joe. 5 more days in ms save one for me.g


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

sure is nice one! i caught my first red, but it had to go back because it maxed out the size limit..but that's okay, none the less, it was fun to reel that sucker in!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Orange Beach*



jcallaham said:


> Nice catch joe. 5 more days in ms save one for me.g


I'll be in OBA all next week. Call me when you hit town!


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

Dude I caught two monsters yesterday about an hour or so before sunset. Then I was packing up and hooked up on a nice 32 in red.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice ones Joe. I got skunked on the outgoing tide this morning. Trying the evening incoming tomorrow.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Evening bite seems to be working right now. I got another in OBA today and a friend got two nice one's on P'cola Beach...all a couple of hours before sunset.


----------

